# Midwest Supplies - Quick question



## atio (Jun 15, 2013)

Want to start this off with a standard disclaimer:  I don't work for Midwest Supplies, I don't endorse Midwest Supplies, use at your own risk   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now that I've said that, is there anyone else on this site that uses them?  I ask because about a week or two ago I logged onto the site and signed into my account and started browsing around and everything was marked down, at a crazy rate.  Their Hop Head Double IPA was like $38, usually $50.  Oatmeal stout, $21 usually $28.  It was like that all over the site.  I ended up getting four kits with Wyeast smack packs, 2 gross of caps, 2 pounds of corn sugar (for apfelwein) for $144 after shipping.  I'm wondering if I stumbled onto some kind of secret sale or what.  They have a lot of promotions that I get in email, but I checked and didn't see anything about this.  Anyone have any ideas what happened?  And believe me I'm not complaining or anything, just want to see if/how I can catch this again!


----------



## bdawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Midwest is a quality firm.  I've bought many items from them over the years, though now that my system is about where I want it, I haven't had the need to order from them in a while.  I brew AG, so I buy my grains in bulk, and a good friend in my homebrew club just opened up a local homebrew store, so I go through him (and get his special discounts)..But, I can say with certainty that I have NEVER had a single problem with Midwest Supply.

.

(I am in no way connected with them, just a happy customer).


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

I have ordered from them too.  They just offer sales about 4 times a year.  AND good ones to boot.

Kat


----------



## atio (Jun 17, 2013)

So I just re-did my order without any discounts applied.  It was $195 with shipping included, so I somehow got like 25% off.  Wish I knew how/why so I could get that kind of discount all the time!!


----------

